# Down the local park



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

super pics mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

nice one


----------



## Greg.w (Apr 21, 2009)

nice pics mate

great close up on the squirrel


----------



## rob_hawke (Aug 15, 2006)

those pics are awesome!!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Cracking shots of the squidger :thumb:

Favourite is the first (second pic) - "what's that thing you're pointing at me?" :lol:

It must have let you get really close for a FL of 70mm  Didn't think they were that tame


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes very tame.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking pics:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

haha, top shots of the squizzel!


----------



## trenchfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

I wouldnt want it biting my nuts though!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice pics:thumb:


----------

